
Visa Patent Allows Banks to Mint Digital Fiat Currencies Using Blockchain - minton
https://www.coindesk.com/visa-digital-fiat-currency
======
cl42
I’m really excited about digital currencies but digital currencies do not need
blockchain. They’re centralized currencies and technology is used to
facilitate and streamline transactions. A central bank does not need
blockchain or distributed cryptocurrencies.

------
ta17711771
Government and advertising bodied have free reign over our transaction data -
why not the public?

